# Sectional Layouts



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am in the conceptual stage of an HO layout and would like to build one that is sectional so if need be, it can be moved in a year or 2 when we move to a new house. Depending on the amount of right of way (space) I am granted by the Right of Way Manager (my wife), it might be a shelf size yard layout (2X8 ft) or an around the spare bedroom design (10x12). Does anyone know of a source of information on building sectional layouts and sectional layout track plans?

Thanks.

Dr Bob


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The NMRA has posted recommended modular standards that you might consider. They allow sections of modules, in 4 foot increments to be linked together for quick setup and operations at train shows or other places.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

*KamKonnect* does special modular systems for all scales (Z to G). Give them a look and see if it would work with your ideas/space for your layout.

*Video:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTWcjnLfQKo

*Website:*
http://kamkonnect.com/


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not a sectional track railroad, but if you cut the rails at the right spots it could be modular. Checkout http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ which could also be a shelf railroad. Over a 4'x8' this setup has the advantages of less walking to go around the railroad, no long reaches, and larger radius turns.


----------

